# Monarch Models Polyphemus the Cyclops



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Monarch Models Polyphemus the Cyclops sculpted by Matt Manit.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Holy mackeral.What an impressive kit.Simply fantastic.I bet many modelers will see it with the same eye I do.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

From the few pics I've seen from WF, It looks better with the added men and loin cloth! Where's the dudes spear?
Thanks for sharing Rob!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hey now thats pretty good. Everything the Moebius Dracula could have been...


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Holy mackeral is right!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Maybe I'm biased as I wanted a Cyclops but if the finished kit turns out anything like that.....it would have to be a candidate for best ever styrene monster/figure kit.:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hot diggety!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Oh, now we're talking. That's very impressive. 

Sean


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

looks cool . i didn't know this one was even being done . 
hb


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

It looks very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Wow. Monarch sure knows how to make a dynamically posed kit !!!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Wow. Monarch sure knows how to make a dynamically posed kit !!!


Saw part of this at Wonderfest and have to say it looks very cool!!! - Denis


----------



## chief1615 (Oct 9, 2007)

Will any of this cool Monarch stuff ever hit the streets?


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

That looks awesome,Monarch's sculpts are improving,Go Scott!! I am willing to wait longer for a better quality product,but Nossy is getting lonely! Is this the same guy who sculpted the Ghost,and Sinbad? Looks like more detail in this kit from what I see. I'm just itching to get a MOONSIUT tho'! Need a good face shot of the cyclops,but I like it so far!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Its impressive in person - amazing its a styrene kit and not a resin sculpt!
Steve


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Moonman27 said:


> That looks awesome,Monarch's sculpts are improving,Go Scott!! I am willing to wait longer for a better quality product,but Nossy is getting lonely! Is this the same guy who sculpted the Ghost,and Sinbad? Looks like more detail in this kit from what I see. I'm just itching to get a MOONSIUT tho'! Need a good face shot of the cyclops,but I like it so far!


Sinbad and The Ghost were both sculpted by Jeff Yeagher. The same fella who did Nosferatu.
:thumbsup: on Polyphemus! :thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

To be honest, when I saw the pics from WF I wasn't too fussed but after looking at the pic here and seeing the detail and textures I'm starting to like it.
I'll definitely be grabbing one when it comes out!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Grab one before IT grabs you.....
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It's got me itchin to see more mythological creatures in styrene.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

That is awesome! It's a really dynamic looking sculpt. Just imagining it with paint, oh my...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Its incredible, I want one. About how tall is the cyclops?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

otto said:


> Its incredible, I want one. About how tall is the cyclops?


I saw it on the Monarch table at the fest and as I recall I would say the Cyclops is about 10 inches tall.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey Monarch, howzabout a kit of Perseus riding Pegasus?! About 1/12 would be a good size!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Only problem is........I hope we don't have to wait years to get our hands on it. I hope that gets fast tracked.


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

Amazing! That's going to be one impressive kit.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Moonman27 said:


> That looks awesome,Monarch's sculpts are improving,Go Scott!! I am willing to wait longer for a better quality product,but Nossy is getting lonely! Is this the same guy who sculpted the Ghost,and Sinbad? Looks like more detail in this kit from what I see. I'm just itching to get a MOONSIUT tho'! Need a good face shot of the cyclops,but I like it so far!





If you look back a page or two in the 'Cool news' thread there's a shot of his face and of the little guys with spears next to the Cyclops leg.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Looking at his loincloth thingie again, it looks like Matt's sculpted it so it looks like the skin of a dragon or some other creature as it has scales.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Polyphemus? Couldn't they have come up with a better name than that? Sounds like a science experiment. When I get it I am calling mine Uglor, king of the cyclops people...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Does kind of sound like a skin condition...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Isn't polyphemus a type of moth or flutterby?.....

Chris.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Well, it is the name of the Cyclops in The Odyssey....


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

This takes styrene kits to a whole new level!!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> Isn't polyphemus a type of moth or flutterby?.....
> 
> Chris.


You are absolutely correct Chris. The Polyphemus moth is a variety of North American Silk Moth. It probably got the name because it has a lot of eye shaped markings on it's wings.

Polyphemus, the Cyclops is of course the monocular antagonist in 'The Odyssey'. He was the son of Poseidon and Thoosa. The name actually means 'very famous'. The whole story of Odysseus' encounter with Polyphemus made for quite a ripping yarn. 

There's an old movie with Kirk Douglas in the lead that can be found on YouTube.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Isn't polyphemus a type of moth or flutterby?.....
> 
> Chris.


I think you mean Polylgamy, Son of Polysporin...ancient God of Pixel/(Pixysticks)
:freak:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

"Polyphemus, the Cyclops is of course the monocular protagonist in 'The Odyssey'."

— Don't you mean "antagonist'? Odysseus is the protagonist.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

This is one kit I am really looking forward to build and paint for Monarch, just aching lol.
I can use my california dirt on this kit, like I did on the Sinbad lol.

Randy


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Frankie Boy, thanks for picking up my error. All fixed now.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

All I know is I can't wait til the Kityamus is at my Lokalhobbyoiumos Shopehymus


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Lol....at least you didn't try Pig Latin....


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Saw the sculpt at WF; very cool!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I thought it was Polystyrenetheme the Cyclops?


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Lol...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Or even Polystyrenethemus!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

This kit will be amazing if the finished item is like the pre-production taster!!.. i can't wait to see the box artwork for this one!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

This info is coming from Scott.For marketing purposes this kit will be called " The Cyclops ". A storyline will be included as part of the instructions.The styrene color has already been picked & he says you mite all need sunglasses for this one.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

bizzarobrian said:


> This info is coming from Scott.For marketing purposes this kit will be called " The Cyclops ". A storyline will be included as part of the instructions.The styrene color has already been picked & he says you mite all need sunglasses for this one.



Sounds good to me!:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Oohh...yellow? Orange? The mind boggles... :freak:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

So that Cyclops sculpture at WF was a resin prototype and not styrene?


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

SUNGOD said:


> So that Cyclops sculpture at WF was a resin prototype and not styrene?


 Most of it was a resin cast but a lot of the smaller pieces were the original sculpts.
Rob
MMR


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

pugknows said:


> Most of it was a resin cast but a lot of the smaller pieces were the original sculpts.
> Rob
> MMR




Thanks Rob. I wonder how long before it goes into production (bar any unforseen circumstances of course)?


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, SUNGOD, the timeframe for production will depend on the outcome of the voting. We're supposed to pick between the Cyclops and the Colossal Beast. The one that gets the most votes gets produced later this year, and the runner-up gets produced next year.

Speaking of which, it's been said that Monster Model Review will host the voting. Is that true, Rob? And when will the voting start?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I PM'ed Rob and he told me he's hoping for June or July...at the moment there are no pics of the C-Beast so we have to wait for that.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*seems to me, Monarch makes some very well made and finely crafted kits..The downside I find is that they are horribly slow, and perhaps could be managed better...they showed the mom jekyll and hyde test shots 2 years ago, and still nothing...it should be a simple matter to put the tools in the machine and pop em out*.*why spend the money on the tooling, and then let it sit and do nothing??Instead, they put out other newer subjects which are great to be sure..but they need to get on the ball as to when a mold is made , to get the product out, so they can make a profit from whats already made..myself, I am holding out for the mom jekyll and hyde kits..

The same could be said for other companies...they announce a kit for a november release, as an example, and the kit doesnt hit the distributors until May..sure there can be delays, but really...lol...6 MONTHS??..or 2 years??? I cant imagine any manufacturing issue taking that long...instead of announcing a release date, they should just say "coming sometime this year or next year..or "a perhaps release"..that should cover them..

Z
*


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

derric1968 said:


> Well, SUNGOD, the timeframe for production will depend on the outcome of the voting. We're supposed to pick between the Cyclops and the Colossal Beast. The one that gets the most votes gets produced later this year, and the runner-up gets produced next year.
> 
> Speaking of which, it's been said that Monster Model Review will host the voting. Is that true, Rob? And when will the voting start?




Let the voting commence!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

IanWilkinson said:


> This kit will be amazing if the finished item is like the pre-production taster!!.. i can't wait to see the box artwork for this one!




Can't wait to see the box art too.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi all,I am as excited as the next on the cylops but can anybody really say when the Ghost or Sinbad is going to hit the shelves,I paid Steve at Cult Tv over 2 years ago on a pre-order for the Ghost and as it was so long ago he actually was shocked that it was prepaid when I made my enquiery to him,I dont want my money back I just want the models and I would like to see the ones that were anounced first out first before cetting to enthused about any new anouncements,I know Scott has a day job and monarch is not his main bread and butter but an anouncement here on a progress report from the horses mouth so to speak would be nice also,and please dont take this as a dig at Monarch its not,I want Scott to succeed in this and keep up the work that was so prematurely stopped when Aurora was closed(that really took the biscuit!)
cheers,Gordon M


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Scott is waiting for the shipment of Sinbads comming from China by boat in early June, and the Ghost 60 days after, I believe.
Mc Dee can correct me on this?
I was talking to Scott by email, he is sending me the Gorgo testshot soon.
Trust me, the Sinbad is worth the wait, very detailed, the fit was great for a testshot.

Randy


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Cheers,that cheers me up,:woohoo:I may now get Sinbad in time for my Birthday in July and I can force the G/kids to contribute and get the Ghost in time for Halloween(I'm allowing for shipping times to Scotland from Cult tv Man)did Scott give any clue on Gorgo?
TTFN,Gordon M:wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

buzzconroy said:


> Scott is waiting for the shipment of Sinbads comming from China by boat in early June, and the Ghost 60 days after, I believe.
> Mc Dee can correct me on this?
> I was talking to Scott by email, he is sending me the Gorgo testshot soon.
> Trust me, the Sinbad is worth the wait, very detailed, the fit was great for a testshot.
> ...


100% Correct Randy :thumbsup:...June 2 is what Scott said!!!
Mcdee


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

buzzconroy said:


> Scott is waiting for the shipment of Sinbads comming from China by boat in early June, and the Ghost 60 days after, I believe.


That's correct. Sinbad is on the high seas now, set to land in a couple weeks or so. I would imagine it will be a couple weeks more before they start getting into hobbyists' hands. Ghost is supposed to arrive in August.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*are the mom jekyll and hydes coming by land, sea, or air???..or perhaps singapore, by snail express...

Z
*


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

One way or another, I'll bet they get here before the "A" Corp. stuff you vouched for a couple of years ago.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Todd P. said:


> One way or another, I'll bet they get here before the "A" Corp. stuff you vouched for a couple of years ago.


_*ZINGGG!!!! *_


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Possibly uncalled for, but every now and then I react to the sniping. Scott's a friend who has made some amateur errors with his company. I regret making it worse by writing about the Ghost's impending debut in a hobby mag in 2008.

Unless the ship sinks, Sinbad will be here soon. I look forward to it.

Couldn't tell you the latest on the Aurora repops because I haven't asked.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Nobody could have foreseen all the hiccups Scott had with the Ghost...but to show that my faith in Monarch is still there, I preordered Sinbad from Megahobby just a few moments ago...and if my LHS carries it, I'll be purchasing one from them too!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Todd P. said:


> Possibly uncalled for, but every now and then I react to the sniping. Scott's a friend who has made some amateur errors with his company. I regret making it worse by writing about the Ghost's impending debut in a hobby mag in 2008.
> 
> Unless the ship sinks, Sinbad will be here soon. I look forward to it.
> 
> Couldn't tell you the latest on the Aurora repops because I haven't asked.


*Don't look now..but if you think I am "bashing" Monarch, your'e sadly mistaken..I bought 2 nosferatus and I think they were a good product....the point is that test shots were shown of 2 "impending kits", and nothing else said about them since then..which by using basic common sense, tells me molds were made, unless they were just acetate patterns, but according to your friend scott, he announced them as test shots...I don't know about anyone else, but in my view, if test shots were produced, I would say its a pretty good bet that molds were made....

so in that case, the question once again, (rhetorical of course) ..would be why would anyone pay for molds to be made and not produce any kits from them??...I would say that that would not be a good business move..

since you seem to be "vouching" for monarch..maybe with your "connection " with them, you might be able to find out and post his reply...Those would be great kits to see out again, especially since 
we know the molds were made..it ain't rocket science to figure that out..

As far as A-corp...I met them face to face and saw the planes they had revell shoot for them and I didn't own the company. I went out there to find out how authentic they were, and also did it for fellow collectors and builders here, and came back with a full report good and bad..

How many times did you go visit monarch's offices, and check out their operation??

so hopefully with your close association with monarch, we can find out whats happening with the MOM jekyll and hyde kits...

I look forward to hearing the information..

Z
*


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Come on, guys...


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Zathros said:


> *I look forward to hearing the information..
> Z
> *


This is what I know. There are test kits out of the Ghost and there were problems with the first pressing, it took a while to get them worked out but everything has been approved and is a go and should be out a couple months after Sinbad. Sinbad, is scheduled to hit Canadian Customs the first week of June. 
There were two plastic kits of Sinbad at Wonderfest, one a test shot and the other the final pressing, they were suppose to send more but what ever happened, happened. Also at Wonderfest they had Gorgo in plastic and the MOM Jekyll and Hyde and Dracula in plastic. From what I heard is if MOM's waist parts fit perfectly they are ready to go but the base for Gorgo was going to be re-worked to be more in size to the Aurora Godzilla kit. 
I talked to Scott at Wonderfest and he wants nothing more than these kits to be released but they are a small company and time (personally and professionally) is limited. There is a incredible investment on Monarchs part so we have to believes we will have these all someday. 
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I guess I'm supposed to feel slammed, but I don't.

If you'd like more specific information about Monarch, try asking Scott directly. An e-mail address is on Monarch's website.

Yes, the Aurora repops were test shots. I have a couple of them myself.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Here are the MOM testshots here, I painted these for Monarch.The fit was great as I remembered.The testshots were airbrushed, painted them to look like promos with 2 tone subtle shading.

Randy


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

buzzconroy said:


> Here are the MOM testshots here, I painted these for Monarch.The fit was great as I remembered.The testshots were airbrushed, painted them to look like promos with 2 tone subtle shading.
> 
> Randy



*Thank you , Buzz..at least someone corroborated that the test shots existed..I rest my case...the molds are done...so again....I keep wondering why he would release other kits before these????


Z
*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Todd P. said:


> I guess I'm supposed to feel slammed, but I don't.
> 
> If you'd like more specific information about Monarch, try asking Scott directly. An e-mail address is on Monarch's website.
> 
> Yes, the Aurora repops were test shots. I have a couple of them myself.


*quite allright...I didnt feel "zinged" by your comments to me either..this is about product, not egos or sensitivities*..

*If monarch had replied to my 2 emails asking these questions, I wouldn't have* *brought this up here *..

*I am well aware of the enjineering process of injection molding and reverse enjineering since I have been involved with it with more than one company...therefore the time lag from test shots of these and no mention of when they are coming out ( or if) is very unusual..*

*perhaps you will be the first one to announce when these kits will be "on the boat" from your friend as you did with Sinbad..*

*case closed for me*

*Z*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

pugknows said:


> This is what I know. There are test kits out of the Ghost and there were problems with the first pressing, it took a while to get them worked out but everything has been approved and is a go and should be out a couple months after Sinbad. Sinbad, is scheduled to hit Canadian Customs the first week of June.
> There were two plastic kits of Sinbad at Wonderfest, one a test shot and the other the final pressing, they were suppose to send more but what ever happened, happened. Also at Wonderfest they had Gorgo in plastic and the MOM Jekyll and Hyde and Dracula in plastic. From what I heard is if MOM's waist parts fit perfectly they are ready to go but the base for Gorgo was going to be re-worked to be more in size to the Aurora Godzilla kit.
> I talked to Scott at Wonderfest and he wants nothing more than these kits to be released but they are a small company and time (personally and professionally) is limited. There is a incredible investment on Monarchs part so we have to believes we will have these all someday.
> Rob
> Monster Model Review


*Thank you for the info...at least someone knows whats going on with these..

Z
*


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

pugknows said:


> Also at Wonderfest they had Gorgo in plastic and the MOM Jekyll and Hyde and Dracula in plastic.


Small correction Rob.
That Gorgo on the table was resin. It was the same prototype they had last year.
Test shots are in the pipeline now though.
As of about a week ago, Buzz was waiting to recieve some for test assembly and painting.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Zathros said:


> *I am well aware of the enjineering process of injection molding and reverse enjineering snce I have been involved with it with more than one company...therefore the time lag from test shots of these and no mention of when they are coming out ( or if) is very unusual..*
> 
> *Z*



I can give a little insight into this issue.

Monarch is basically a 2 man operation.
Scott and Gary.
At this point, it is funded solely by Scott's personal income.
The problems with the Ghost took most of those resources.
First he paid to have molds made for it. Discovered unfixable issues with those molds, and had to pay to have new ones made that were engineered differently to avoid the previous issues.
That effectivly threw schedules and other plans into total disarray.

I am sure, once Sinbad hits the shelves, and starts paying for itself and generating income.
Then the same happens with the Ghost.
They will be able to move forward with everything else that is already in progress.

I can tell you that at WF they had the Gorgo and Cyclops prototyps, Sinbad production kit, Ghost test-shot build up, box for the Aurora repops (looked like both in one box but I didn't look closely) and schematics for the moon suit.
I spent a good amount of time viisiting with both of them, as I was at the PS display set up next to them off and on through the weekend.
I didn't ask them a lot of questions about the kits, or any of that stuff. Just got to know them, and got a sense of where they are coming from. 

To me, Monarch is like a garage kit company that is making their kits in styrene instead of resin.
They are doing this because they love the hobby, and want to see these kits made.
Yes, they want to see the company be profitable, but that is more so they can continue to make kits than to get rich and retire. They don't want to become some big corporation that has stuff for everyone. Just a small plastic kit company with some cool kits that they hope others like as much as they do.
They are learning about this business as they go along, and have made a few mistakes that they have learned from. But even with all the head aches and hastles, they still have an honest love for the product. To see Scott's eyes light up and the excitement on his face when he talks about some directions he would like to go in. Or when Gary talks about ideas for the artwork or things he would like to see. I mean, we had a 10 minute conversation on how cool the yellow plastic parts looked in the Sinbad box.

So, I have no doubt, that once they get over the hump with getting both Sinbad and the Ghost out to the consumers finally. Things will flow more smoothly and start o get back on track. If for no other reason than that they want these kits. The molds are made, so most of the money is already spent. It's just a matter of having some time to focus on them, and the rest of the money to see the projects completed.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Very spirited thread....
From what I know and have been told, Sinbad should be here next week and then the Ghost in 60 days (early August) followed by Gorgo in Oct-Nov...in all honesty I have never asked Scott about the Aurora re-pops but I had the understanding that they were going to be 'Club Exclusives'.... 
This thread is about the future Cyclops kit that I believe he wants to release in 2011 pending the Vote results between the Cyclops and the Colossal Beast ( oneto follow the other ) that, if I'm not mistaken,Rob, will be conducting soon :thumbsup:
I'm guessing (and hoping) that once Monarchs' floodgates open we will see all of the announced kits come into fruition...
Cheers everyone :thumbsup:
Mcdee
PS....TAY666 that is a great synopsis of what I percieve as well !!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It's funny Scott said that the licensed kit would blow our socks off but it's definitely the other way round for me (and judging from the postings by many other people), it was the Cyclops that blew our socks off!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> It's funny Scott said that the licensed kit would blow our socks off but it's definitely the other way round for me (and judging from the postings by many other people), it was the Cyclops that blew our socks off!


I guess it depends on who is wearing the sox...
I'd love to see the Colossal Beast...
...But that Cyclops has also won me over...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I'm looking forward to the mom repops...from thier scale, they shouldnt cost very much at all to bang out..and I think they would sell quite well..

Z
*


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

I was going to ask if test shots were injected or "grown" these days but Tay provided info on that. When a mold isn't working can corrections be cnc machined or do you have to re-melt the metal and recast the whole thing again?


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

TAY666 said:


> Small correction Rob.
> That Gorgo on the table was resin. It was the same prototype they had last year.
> Test shots are in the pipeline now though.
> As of about a week ago, Buzz was waiting to recieve some for test assembly and painting.


Thanks Trevor, my goof.
Rob


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Tim H. said:


> I was going to ask if test shots were injected or "grown" these days but Tay provided info on that. When a mold isn't working can corrections be cnc machined or do you have to re-melt the metal and recast the whole thing again?


Usually when test shots are ran, there are only minor things to tweek.
Either for parts fit, or for production purposes.
Usually the molds just go to the tool shop for some alteration, then they run some more tests to ensure things got corrected, or in the process of correcting one issue, they didn't inadvertently create another issue.

From what I understand of the Ghost. There were fundimental flaws that just couldnt be corrected. So, they had to start from scratch with new molds.
I don't know the specifics, just what I have learned 2nd and 3rd hand.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

TAY666 said:


> Usually when test shots are ran, there are only minor things to tweek.
> Either for parts fit, or for production purposes.
> Usually the molds just go to the tool shop for some alteration, then they run some more tests to ensure things got corrected, or in the process of correcting one issue, they didn't inadvertently create another issue.


*That pretty much covered it...but the end result of the mold is also
based on how good the pattern piece is, and the test shots usually confirm that right away...seems from the pictures, the mom kits 
shot out pretty well, so again, it baffles me as to why since they were completed so long ago, monarch would herald the sinbad and ghost before these....Thier choice, I guess....

Any business whether it be toys, models, radios or whatever, has to be run as a "business"...if its a "sideline", then nothing can really be guaranteed, as to production dates, subjects , etc..now that its been mentioned that Monarch is a 2 man operation, and not a full time company, that explains alot as to the issues I have seen...I was basically blown away at the quality , part fit, pose and packaging of the nosferatu..its a terrific kit, and they are to be applauded for doing it out of the love for the hobby..

my hope is these guys do well, and keep learning as they go..if it were my business, even as a sideline...I would set up a straight up production date schedule, and have set dates for each subject, even if its one a year, providing each previous kit sells well...

Z 

*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I wouldn't mind these at all....:thumbsup:








...Looks like three kits in one box!
Mcdee


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> I wouldn't mind these at all....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahhhh..now the question to them is...._*when???*_

*Z*


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I thought that had already been covered. 

It's my understanding that there were corrections that had to be made after the test shots were pulled. As far as I am aware these kits will not be available until after the Ghost/Sinbad/Gorgo. 

Plans change though, you never know. I'll just be glad when they are made available.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Good enough....

Z
*


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Good to see that Monarch has worked out an agreement with Universal and they are calling the kit "Dracula" after all. The Big U is REALLY going after unlicensed products with unprecedented fervor these days, and I know they have people watching the forums. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I would think the NAME "Dracula" would be public domain...'tis the LIKENESS to their version of the bloodthirsty Count they would be protective of...


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Universal cannot copyright the name "Dracula" as the source novel is in public domain. What they can copyright are the specific images used in their movies, but then we run into the sticky problem that an actor's image is property inherited by the family or other heirs, unless of course, the actor signed those rights away. Elvis was actually making more money dead than alive there for awhile from licensing his image. The Frankenstein makeup is a much clearer issue than Dracula, since that was created by a studio employee, and does not resemble the book much. I noticed that they specifically said the Dracula image was based on the Broadway play, which is in public domain; the Universal hair is not being used, which was the one identifiable change from the play. One cannot copyright a man in a tux...

I am not an expert here, but I did do some research into public domain issues a few years ago.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I am no expert either, but the last time Revell issued this Dracula kit (in '99 I believe) it WAS trademarked by Universal. Perhaps because the combination of tuxedo with cape and medallion (as worn in the 1931 film by Bela Lugosi) ARE protected by a copyright owned by Universal. The 2009 reissue of the original Aurora glue kit (featuring said costume) is copyrighted by Universal, and as I pointed out in my previous post, Universal is VERY actively pursuing infringements of their classic monster characters. I just assumed that in such an environment, a licensing agreement would be worked out before posting images of product and promotional artwork in such a public venue. I believe this may be the reason Round 2 has removed some Batmobile artwork from their site, and I know that Moebius often waits for clearance from license holders before posting images. Better safe than sorry, especially when tens of thousands of dollars are tied up in tooling. 
Tom


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

and I know that Moebius often waits for clearance from license holders before posting images. Better safe than sorry said:


> *I know this is off topic, but I wonder why frank has absolutely no mention of 2001, or any copyright at all in regards to the movie or the studio on the moonbus box and instruction sheet...*??
> 
> 
> *Z*


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I think you'd be right there James. I don't think a name change to 'The Vampire/Jekyll & Hyde' wouldn't hurt this kit at all, if it was necessary. We all know who he really is... :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I really don't mind waiting for the ghost, Sinbad, or what ever Scot brings out next. Looking at it from his point of view, if Scott had released the ghost with major flaws he'd have never sold another kit again. We all (myself included) might have been up in arms, pursuing him with torches like the Universal villagers of yore.

As it is, it's all good!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't mind a bit of a wait, after all we've waited years for the Ghost and Sinbad but I hope it's not going to be a long wait for the Cyclops. The thought of waiting another 2 years for that scares me.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a feeling all the production hiccups are out of the way for Monarch and from here on it'll be smooth sailing...unless Sinbad takes a side-trip to Lemuria...


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Trust in Allah...


But tie up your camel!


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Occurs to me that the Wolfman and the Mummy are also original to Universal and would be forever under copyright until they enter public domain. Disney was about to lose Mickey when they got the public domain laws rewritten. I have to assume that the Lugosi and Karloff heirs control the likenesses but that the Frankenstein makeup and the specific wig and jewelry from Dracula are under copyright. I am put in mind of the last two major remakes of Frankenstein and Dracula in which the authors' names were so prominent in the titles so as to emphasize their source material. Wolfman and Mummy were original screenplays. And btw Sara Karloff is a heck of a nice lady. Had some emal correspondence with her about her father's childrens recordings a few years back and she couldn't have been nicer.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

OzyMandias said:


> Trust in Allah...
> 
> 
> But tie up your camel!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------

